

How algorithms shape our world - pier0
http://flowingdata.com/2011/07/29/how-algorithms-shape-our-world/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791565>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793205>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796291>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798214>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798498>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2812563>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830149>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2854737>

None of them have any discussion - perhaps this will be the first.

========

ADDED IN EDIT:

Actually, this is just a thin veneer over the link originally posted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793205>

To quote from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter.

